# 457 visa processing time



## madhav (Jun 7, 2017)

hi friends 
this is madhav from india waiting for 457 visa decision .
my application was submitted jan 31 2017 and medical on feb second week
and immigration ask for insurance on march so i have submitted on march 20 2017 as can any one tell me how long it take process my visa and also tell me that new rule of 457 his applicable to me also.
thanks in advance


----------



## Lypham (Jun 29, 2017)

hi mate,

It could be my terrible waiting time for that visa. I submit my visa and company sponsorship on 14/10/2016 with primary product inspector job (horticulture of diploma). 
on 05/12/2016 receiving request for reapply due to my boss business.
on 5/1/2017 resubmitting sponsorship.
26/03/2017 sponsorship approved.
5/5/2017 nomination approved.
5/5/2017 fist payment for Bupa (insurance for 457 visa).
until now 29/06/2017 i had paid 2 months for 457 insurance but have not received visa yet.
someone said that due to changing of law, my visa is 2 years.
i upset about that !!!!


----------



## lucasevans (Jun 21, 2017)

Hello there Madhav I think your visa application is still in the process.


----------



## Lou2k13 (Sep 19, 2017)

Madhav 
Did u get an answer on your visa?


----------

